# What The Heck is That.....?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I shopped and bought an Ebay birch PFS so I could rediscover shooting and try something that looked different and YouTube Cool!

I should have watched more YouTube because I nearly blew a 9.5mm hole through my thumb muscle then a few minutes later I elected to take another shot and blew apart the backside of the left fork!

I decided to take what was left of this piece and go at it with some hand tools and create something......something.

I did strap on tubes and a pouch from Big5 to see if it made any sense before I finished it out. But now I am seriously getting lost as to the best way to strap this up-----or if should be used a dog toy!

Looking around here on the forum what I THINK I want is an easy draw bb shooter that I can practice shooting from behind the ear in the backyard. It seems from practicing over the last month I find myself seeking targets at 40-50ft if that metric helps with what figuring. Ohyea-------do I tie on gypsy tabs to something like this?? Best tube types, attachments....help?

Thanks again for any help from the members. MM


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tie flat bands on that beauty and practice practice practice some more. Watch a couple dozen training videos as well. But first band it up with some light flat bands and practice shooting BBs with it. Tilt the forks just a bit forward when you aim and shoot. And or flip the forks forward as you release. Someone put some effort into making that cute little thing. Why not make the best out of it and begin learning to shoot BBs with it which will lessen your chances of personal damage.

If that doesn't work out, send it to me and I will mail you a couple of frames to get you started with.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

JR said it perfectlyYou cant beat an offer like JR is offering.❤


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mo, you get an attaboy for trying to salvage the damaged fork!

That, and the fact you're a Big 5 shopper tells me you lean toward being a tightwad - lot of us here on the forums.

And, you say, "What I THINK I want is an easy draw bb shooter that I can practice shooting from behind the ear in the backyard. It seems from practicing over the last month I find myself seeking targets at 40-50ft if that metric helps with what figuring. Ohyea-------do I tie on gypsy tabs to something like this?? Best tube types, attachments..."

So, get some #64 office rubber bands, cut two in half, and one end of each to a small pouch and the other end to the forks in the method you choose. That could be a simple wrap and tuck, wrap and square knot, leather tab, paracord tab, etc. That will give you about 7 inches of good quality rubber between the pouch and the fork. You should be able to draw that to 35 inches. That gets well behind my ear. Otherwise, you can chain a couple of #32s or #33s per side, or cut #117b file bands.

This set up and .177 bbs , or 1/4-inch steel, punches holes in most beverage cans at 33 feet and closer. I think the power drops off pretty quickly after that.

Here's my set up for frameless shooting:

Most flat latex will send the same ammo down range acceptably when cut into bands as narrow as 1/4 inch (Theraband Gold or Black, .030 surgical latex, Precise .65mm, Gold's Gym Green have all worked for me.

For tubes, I like 1632s on tabs.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am interested to see from the experts. I know nothing of pfs and very little of ott shooting. I am ttf mostly
Good luck. As a wood worker it looks good for bb shooting with light bands. If I were goi g to use tubes I would use Gypsy Tabs for easy tube attaching.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Mo, you get an attaboy for trying to salvage the damaged fork!
> 
> That, and the fact you're a Big 5 shopper tells me you lean toward being a tightwad - lot of us here on the forums.
> 
> ...


Super! Thanks for narrowing down the effort on getting this little dog into battery. After Jolly Roger hinted that I have something I can work with I was extra inspired to see this thing shoot. The members of this group or unusually giving, maybe I will put this out to JR or the trading block to trying something else. The left side of my brain tells me to pick a shooter and die with it. The right side of my brain is turning kitchen utensils into bloody catapults. MM


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Big Iron being banded up today and going out in tomorrow's mail. Looking forward to getting this cute little PFS.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Big Iron enroute, ETA Wednesday


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Mo, you get an attaboy for trying to salvage the damaged fork!
> ...


Your need to keep shooting is infectious keep it up, & you're going to like the Big Iron I think. Its a great all around catty that's easy to experiment with different bands and tube sets on.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey Jolly!

A Super Fine Steel 'The Big Iron' showed up on my door today! And it brought its underweight twin sister! I am so thrilled man---I am shooting these up tomorrow and will let you know how I do. Thanks for the welcome to the forum salute.

Also----I added a second frame to my package to you. I picked it up on Ebay and realize is needs to serious metal skill in order to even make it pretty enough to leave the house. Let me know how you get on with that little carved up bone pfs........I want to know that it shoots better than it looks!

Shoot Well,

Mo


----------

